#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] 大家是用什麼畫圖的呢?

## 迪亞狼

因為要開始學畫圖 , 可是一直不知道該用什麼方法比較好...

不知道大家建議「初學者」要先從手繪開始練習嗎?
可是我對電腦軟體比較有興趣 , 若買繪圖版直接用 PhotoShop 會比較好嗎??
高手們都怎麼畫圖的呢 XD?

----------


## 舒跑貓

說真的 用了繪圖版不還是要用手畫?和手繪不就一樣了(拖

我個人是推薦手繪 畢竟手是從小用到大的嘛…
而且一張桌子一張紙一隻筆就開始了 節能減碳但是不環保啊(喂

其實可以都試看看 找到合適的就好了(菸

----------


## 青龍Ritter

手繪線稿+電腦「繪圖版」上色...
本龍先用自動鉛筆在 sketch book 畫簡單線稿,然後用相機拍下入電腦
再用繪圖板在ps畫細部件, 重新畫線及作修正, 上色也靠 ps
始終繪圖板很難畫出自己想要的線條, 尤其是純直線及尾巴狀的兩條收窄曲線
其實蠻累人的, 不過沒能力一次過 pc 完成, 沒法吧 >.-.<"

----------


## 獠也

手繪......
先把基礎打好~
然後再電繪~
勤畫是很重要的!!!

----------


## 小韋

不知道大家建議「初學者」要先從手繪開始練習嗎? 

因為你說是"初學者" 這是我的建議

先 手繪 手繪完可以掃描到PhotoShop 或painter 修改 上色

畢竟 一開始用 "繪圖板" 要適應 因為會滑滑的

我的畫圖過程是 

手繪線稿(草圖) 
掃描到PhotoShop 或painter調整 
然後 再用繪圖板(畫完整的線稿) 
然後上色 
完。

至於用PhotoShop 或painter那個軟體好  就看個人的習慣了

不過我比較建議還是painter 畢竟他是畫圖軟體 而且很多畫筆(水彩 噴槍...等)

不過有些 特效 背景 在PhotoShop也不錯喔~

你只要存PSD檔案 2個軟體都可以開喔((不過請注意 有些PhotoShop的特效

無法在painter開啟 只要把圖層合併就可以了 可是這樣就很難修改 所以我建議

全部畫完 在去用一些特效...等。

以上 純屬個人建議，希望對你有幫助嚕。((  :Wink:

----------


## J.C.

初學的話還是建議你先用手繪
手繪是一切的基礎
電腦只是上墨線上色的工具
但臉有沒有畫歪 骨架正不正確 姿勢表情生不生動 等等
並不會因為用電腦畫就會進步比較快
最好是手繪作品已經達到某個水準以上 
再利用電腦學習上色配色 增加你作品的完整度與表現力

如果是問我自己的話
我偏好用鉛筆畫草圖 再進電腦上色
軟體以Photoshop,Painter,Flash為主
但這一年因為工作要求 爲了節省掃描時間 大多時候都直接在電腦裡打稿
某方面來說也可以節省紙張 減少橡皮屑啦

----------


## 迪亞狼

謝謝大家熱心的回覆 ^^

家裡只有印表機(炸
所以最近在猶豫要買掃瞄機還是繪圖板(價格差好多)
青龍Ritter 的拍照方法不錯 , 在還沒買這兩樣之前我可以先暫用

許多獸的建議都是紙上手繪線稿...

繪圖板都單純拿來上色 (?)

----------


## T-Bone

T-BONE覺得都是很OK啦,看習慣,畫久了會有自己的一套流程
只是手繪掃描在到軟體繪製,過程也是挺麻煩的

直接繪製電腦CG時,有時候只有差在繪圖板手感,
還有些許的心理障礙而已.習慣了隔閡就消失了

但不可否認,手繪可以給予良好的基礎
而且只要有筆紙,又能隨時隨地亂圖亂畫,便利又隨性

就T-BONE的情況,當我當完兵投身工作後
就沒在手繪了(頂多開會時亂塗鴉)之後一切數位化

目前一率都是在電腦上完成

--------------------------------切切切-------------------------------------
TO 小狼狼
很遺憾的,目前的軟體在繪製線條都有拉扯(貝茲曲線)的功能(越來越強大)
不但快,而且清晰銳利又方便.日美各大漫畫家均大量使用,更別提上色.

但不管如何以上都只是建議,請努力朝自己的目標邁進

----------


## 迪亞狼

> TO 小狼狼
> 很遺憾的,目前的軟體在繪製線條都有拉扯(貝茲曲線)的功能(越來越強大)
> 不但快,而且清晰銳利又方便.日美各大漫畫家均大量使用,更別提上色.
> 
> 但不管如何以上都只是建議,請努力朝自己的目標邁進


貝茲曲線和 PS 的鋼筆工具學習起來好像頗有技巧的樣子
也謝謝您的鼓勵哦  :Very Happy:  
目前我就多多練習吧

----------


## 青龍Ritter

忘了提醒小狼大用相機拍時,
要注意拍攝角度及打燈光. 否則圖會出現變形及變色
建議在白燈下與作品拍照, 再用 ps 修正顏色 (通常拍出來會偏 綠/黃)
多試幾次大概便可以掌握, 加油喔 ^.-.^

----------


## 迪亞狼

> 忘了提醒小狼大用相機拍時,
> 要注意拍攝角度及打燈光. 否則圖會出現變形及變色
> 建議在白燈下與作品拍照, 再用 ps 修正顏色 (通常拍出來會偏 綠/黃)
> 多試幾次大概便可以掌握, 加油喔 ^.-.^


的確拍出來會偏黃 , 我是先用 PhotoImpact 去自動修正比較白的顏色
不過還要注意到拍照和紙張要平行呢
也謝謝您的提醒哦 ^^

----------


## 則

關於一開始的練習

真的很重要

如果已經懂得拿捏人物陰影

那麼上色部分也會很輕鬆

拿著筆根紙,用力的給他畫吧!!

----------


## 小鞦韆

我也是都用手繪的，

但是我覺得用鼠繪、手繪各有各的美感。

一直都很想嚐試鼠繪上色看看XD

----------


## Baroque Boyce

只能選一樣…真是難以抉擇
因為我有*三種方式*：

1.手繪線稿+上色(使用率最高)
若是即興創作的話這個最方便，只要掃上去然後檢查對比與亮度就OK了

2.手繪線稿+電腦滑鼠上色(使用率第二高)
我在畫遊戲用的圖片時都用這個方法
這個方法蠻自由的，若線稿在掃圖前有作過無法復原的修改
(例如畫墨線時不小心畫錯，用立可白修改之類的動作…)
還能用電腦來作修改。
不過這個方法建議你的手繪線稿儘量乾淨些

3.全程電腦滑鼠畫線稿兼上色
最近很少在這樣了，因為很秏精神力 囧
消秏的量差不多等於手繪畫三張A4規格的圖
雖然修改很方便，畫錯又不怕無法復原。

建議還是以手繪線稿，電腦上色為主吧
因為許多CG插畫家畫人物類的都用這個方法
不過若提到風景的話，全程使用電腦比較方便
只是要有基本的功力才行…
(鼠繪與繪圖板都可以，看你搭配什麼軟體…若是Painter的話只能搭配繪圖板了…)

我比較羨慕YAD前輩的畫圖功力
隨興的下筆，卻不失那種美感
在FA還蠻有名氣呢^^
當然，那是全程用電腦(繪圖板)

----------


## fwiflof

全鉛筆
平常用自動鉛筆，練到做的出木鉛筆的質感
有閒有心情就把『一把』木鉛筆抓出來，從線到上色全黑白

----------


## 昂

全手繪
有時會用色鉛筆
最近在練習水性的色鉛筆(聽說很貴?=W=

----------


## tsuki.白

手繪線稿+電腦「繪圖版」上色
線稿還是手來打更有感覺w
畢竟手用了這麼多年比較靈活
有些繪畫板比較初級(像我家的)就不太適合做精準度很高的線繪

至於顔色不用說肯定是電腦更方便
可以省去配色和疊色等複雜步驟
最重要的是不必再擔心塗錯的問題了ww

----------


## 小貓狼

手繪稿線+電腦鼠繪上色!!
我家沒有繪圖版請見諒  :Crying or Very sad:  
有的話我當然也很想用繪圖版啊!!
鼠繪上色只繪畫得亂七八糟@@
我還有一種是全程用電腦畫的就是開圖層打草稿.....

----------


## 大貓貓

純手繪+1~
最近的圖漸漸有顏色了
純色鉛筆...
不然就純沾水比...
因為不喜歡用滑鼠
也沒手繪版-W-""(上課偷上...(死

----------


## 月光牙狼

喔喔~~~

很難抉擇捏...

小狼我比較常用小畫家跟photoshop.....

雖然也有用sai....可是很少碰...(炸

小狼我繪圖方式的使用頻率大概是這樣吧....

手繪線稿+上色  使用頻率 5%

因為....小狼我不太會用色鉛筆上色....

大部分都是用鉛筆圖出黑白的顏色這樣(炸

手繪線稿+電腦「滑鼠」上色    25%

因為家裡沒有掃瞄機所以只能用手機拍....

可是手機拍又不清楚....

所以很少用手會傳到電腦裡用...(炸

手繪線稿+電腦「繪圖版」上色    0%

很簡單....家裡沒有繪圖板!!!!(喂!!

全程「繪圖版」畫線稿+上色    0%

同上...(被八爛

全程「鼠繪」    70%

使用頻率最高!!!

家裡只有小畫家...

而且把手機拍的圖傳進去又要花時間在那邊擦....

所以很乾脆就直接給他全程鼠繪拉~~~

只是一開始真得畫的歪七扭八的....炸

雖然現在有ps跟sai....可是自然成習慣嘛~~~(炸

----------


## AF91N

不過....我是先用鉛筆畫草圖...

再丟到掃瞄機上掃成電子檔...

再用繪圖軟體修....

----------


## 小克克

因為家裡沒有繪圖板或掃描器
相機的傳輸線又壞了
所以能全鼠繪QAQ
不過會先用手繪畫出來慢慢看QAQ

----------


## 小熊

我一開始也都是用手繪的
到有繪圖板時就變成手繪線搞+電腦上色哩
到現在圖就幾乎用繪圖板直接畫了
反而手繪現在沒有用繪圖板來的順了...
以上

----------


## 神無

我嗎.......根本不會電繪
所以我都只用手會而以
個人認為電繪好像很麻煩

----------


## 寒燒

目前小弟也只有手繪比較方便，之後的插圖和塗色除了徒手之外，也會用繪圖軟體來加工。

----------


## 藍焰

恩..我不是高手耶~
不過還是來分享一下，我事先在紙上畫再用掃描機傳到電腦，再用繪圖板上線，上色的部分不一定有時候會用繪圖板有時候是鼠繪
不過有時候也會直接用繪圖板在電腦上畫

----------

